# 1/16 scale shifter



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Anyone have a good procedure on how to make a floor shifter for large scale cars? I’m building the 1955 Chevy Nomad and I want to put a floor shift in it. I’ve got a few ideas but I’d like to hear your ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

From the pics I have just checked on the web, the Nomad seems to have not had a floor shifter. So one could create a shifter in any imaginable way. Those old models used to have a simple rubber cover on the floor. You could simulate that with stacked styrene rectangles arranged like a pyramid, painted black. The shifter bar in 2 or 3mm styrene or aluminum with that typical bend in the middle. For a chrome shine use Molotov. The knob is easy, use a bead (wood, plastic, glass) and paint to match. Good luck!


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Well, it appears that you had the same idea I had with the styrene stack. I’m cutting the styrene right now.


----------

